# Receiver for Passive Subwoofer



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

I had no idea it would be this difficult to find a receiver meant to directly amp a sub, but it is! So far I've found the Kenwood VR-615 and Yamaha HTR5920, that's it! Any other ideas?


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

No one makes a receiver designed to power a subwoofer, besides those little Hometheater In a Box packages. 

Get a amp from Part-Express and either build it into the enclosure or sit it off to the side. A receiver doesn't have the power for a subwoofer.


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

They surely do exist. Yamaha HTR5920 for example. They are just few and far between. If anyone knows of any other models I'd appreciate the information.


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

GibTG said:


> They surely do exist. Yamaha HTR5920 for example. They are just few and far between. If anyone knows of any other models I'd appreciate the information.


Let me rephrase it, theres no high quality receiver that powers a subwoofer. If you have a little 6.5" ported plastic subwoofer then the Yamaha will work just fine. If you have a REAL subwoofer then its not going to put out enough power to power a subwoofer. 

Those receivers that have passive subwoofers are designed for those little all in one type WalMart hometheaters. Not for something that is going to have output and depth. 

Theres a reason why hometheater subwoofers come with their own power amps, a receiver isn't going to have enough power to not only power 5-7 channels for the speakers but throw in a subwoofer and those little tiny amps isn't going to do much.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

you can use pro-audio gear - like the behringer inukes, or ep2500/4000 - depends on what your sub handles (like axiom26 said--if its a pos sub from wallyworld--it can be powered with next to nothing).


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

bardo said:


> you can use pro-audio gear - like the behringer inukes, or ep2500/4000 - depends on what your sub handles (like axiom26 said--if its a pos sub from wallyworld--it can be powered with next to nothing).


One of those Behringers would be severe overkill by my guesses, if he's looking at receivers that do 100w.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

probably--but who knows what he's doin


----------

